# Porsche Will Launch Panamera Electric Hybrid in 2014



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Motor Authority speculates drive system will be similar to that used in Toyota Prius PHV.

More...


----------



## arvindrao (Feb 24, 2012)

That's great news. Can you post few pics if possible. I would love to have a glance at it...


----------

